# Frontrange CO and soil with pH of 4.9



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Soil test shows I have some impressively acidic soil. I was surprised because I thought that we had alkaline soils in the FrontRange.

Last year's soil test showed the same pH result but I figured they had got their samples mixed up and ignored it.

I live in an old house so perhaps things are out of whack after many decades of fertilizing?

I found the thread here that suggests getting lime from Lowes but their web site says 'Due to local restrictions this item is not sold in your area'. Also Home Depot says there is no lime at their stores within a hundred miles of me.

Any thoughts on what is I should do next?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My thoughts on  soil savvy in the first post.


----------



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi @g-man, I appreciate all the wisdom you have shared on this site. I will get a second soil test from a different lab.

Perhaps you could consider creating a post that points the newbs like myself to a single soil testing lab that covers the entire US?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@dunc I've actually tried to do the opposite. In the soil testing thread I show multiple good options with their prices as I know them. All of them will take samples via mail and some even take samples from Canada.

Why? Mainly because I want there to be freedom in who the members use. There might be a local inexpensive lab that you might want to use (local county). It might not provide all the details, but it will give you the main ones (pH, P and K). Some of the ones we use can turn expensive. Not all are perfect and we have discovered errors in a few of them.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Look for an irrigation store or a farmers co-op type feed store. Don't know where you live. Any farmers in you area?


----------



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I will get another soil test before doing anything drastic. If the soil pH is really that low then it has been like it for many years so there is no need to rush.


----------

